# Sapporo - Sendai - Kanazawa - Nagoya - 2015



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

It's already a couple of months ago that I was in Japan, late May, early June. It was the 1st time I also visited Hokkaido. 


We start with some views from the Sapporo JR Tower, with 173m it's the tallest building in town. 

1.

IMG_2222 by Momo1435, on Flickr

2.

IMG_2233 by Momo1435, on Flickr

3.

IMG_2282 by Momo1435, on Flickr

4

IMG_2267 by Momo1435, on Flickr

5. Metlife Blimp


IMG_2284 by Momo1435, on Flickr


6. Sapporo Tokeidai


IMG_2396 by Momo1435, on Flickr


7. The TV tower, one of the many Japanese Eiffeltower clones, it was built in 1957.


IMG_2453 by Momo1435, on Flickr


8. Odori Park, it's a 1,5 km long park right in the center of the city.


IMG_2519 by Momo1435, on Flickr

9.

IMG_2547 by Momo1435, on Flickr

10.

IMG_2552 by Momo1435, on Flickr


11. A Ramen Festival was happening in Odori Park. I do love ramen, it's my favorite Japanese food, but that also means I was too impatient to que up for admission tickets and then for the ramen stall. Instead I had my ramen in one of the many ramen shops in town. 


IMG_2571 by Momo1435, on Flickr

12. The city has 1 tramline


IMG_2607 by Momo1435, on Flickr

13. 

IMG_2619 by Momo1435, on Flickr

14.

IMG_2623 by Momo1435, on Flickr


15.

IMG_2628 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Continuing in Sapporo

16.

IMG_2645 by Momo1435, on Flickr

17.

IMG_2653 by Momo1435, on Flickr


18. Susukino, one of the most famous parts of the city. It's a bit of a mix of entertainment district and a red light district. 


IMG_2676 by Momo1435, on Flickr

19

IMG_2712 by Momo1435, on Flickr

20

IMG_2717 by Momo1435, on Flickr

21

IMG_2722 by Momo1435, on Flickr

22

IMG_2787 by Momo1435, on Flickr

23

IMG_2791 by Momo1435, on Flickr

24

IMG_2757 by Momo1435, on Flickr

25.

IMG_2763 by Momo1435, on Flickr

26.

IMG_2843 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

27. Sapporo Station


IMG_3443 by Momo1435, on Flickr


28. Former Hokkaido Prefectural Office


IMG_2871 by Momo1435, on Flickr

29.

IMG_2877 by Momo1435, on Flickr

30.

IMG_2890 by Momo1435, on Flickr

31.

IMG_3472 by Momo1435, on Flickr

32.

IMG_3510 by Momo1435, on Flickr

33.

IMG_3509 by Momo1435, on Flickr


34.View vrom the Sapporo Tower


IMG_3520 by Momo1435, on Flickr


35. Odori Park


IMG_3541 by Momo1435, on Flickr

36.

IMG_3561 by Momo1435, on Flickr

37.

IMG_3648 by Momo1435, on Flickr

38.

IMG_3667 by Momo1435, on Flickr

39.

IMG_4982 by Momo1435, on Flickr

40.

IMG_5006 by Momo1435, on Flickr

41.

IMG_5021 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice. Not been to Sapporo yet. Was it worth the visit out of ski season? It looks like a really nice city.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The beware bird dropping sign is really cute!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Sapporo, Japan :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I've been told they make the best sushi there!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

El_Greco said:


> I've been told they make the best sushi there!


In Sapporo?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes. But then others say the same about Osaka.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice! Rare to see pictures from this Northern Japanese city. Look forward to the rest!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Continuing with Sapporo.

I made a small hike starting at the 531m tall Moiwa-yama, which is accesible from the city with a ropeway.

42.

IMG_3688 by Momo1435, on Flickr

43.

IMG_3707 by Momo1435, on Flickr

44.

IMG_3710 by Momo1435, on Flickr


45. The ropeway


IMG_3719 by Momo1435, on Flickr

46.

IMG_3727 by Momo1435, on Flickr

47. the 2nd legg to the top is a mix of a cable car and a mountain railroad. 


IMG_3733 by Momo1435, on Flickr

48.

IMG_3747 by Momo1435, on Flickr

49. 

IMG_3755 by Momo1435, on Flickr

50. View from the top of Moiwa-yama


IMG_3754 by Momo1435, on Flickr

51.

IMG_3761 by Momo1435, on Flickr

52.

IMG_3765 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

53. In the distance the real mountains.


IMG_3793 by Momo1435, on Flickr

54.

IMG_3786 by Momo1435, on Flickr

55.

IMG_3811 by Momo1435, on Flickr

56.

IMG_3823 by Momo1435, on Flickr


57. Walking on these path was not to difficult, you got to watch out a bit not to slip, but it was very doable with normal walking shoes. 


IMG_3834 by Momo1435, on Flickr

58.

IMG_3847 by Momo1435, on Flickr


59. Constantly the view over the city


IMG_3851 by Momo1435, on Flickr


60. Looking back at the top of the hill. 


IMG_3855 by Momo1435, on Flickr


61. There are several parks on base of the hills, with some open spaces which gives you again a view over the city.


IMG_3914 by Momo1435, on Flickr


62.

IMG_3922 by Momo1435, on Flickr

63.

IMG_3928 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow, I never thought this city is as big as this and the things that come to my mind
about Sapporo is the famous beer and the ice sculpting competition.
nice and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

After the 1st trail I wanted to walk to the Mount Okura Olympic Ski Jump Stadium

64. 


IMG_3946 by Momo1435, on Flickr

65

IMG_3952 by Momo1435, on Flickr


66. But before I got there I came by these 2 smaller practice ramps.


IMG_3974 by Momo1435, on Flickr


67. Which seemed very active, lets have a look. 


IMG_4022 by Momo1435, on Flickr


68. A lot of kids where practising. 


IMG_3994 by Momo1435, on Flickr


69. And with kids, I really mean kids. Kawaii. 


IMG_4114 by Momo1435, on Flickr


70.

IMG_4141 by Momo1435, on Flickr


71. On the largest of the 2 ramps the age of the jumpers was a bit higher, even some adults were jumping.


IMG_4345 by Momo1435, on Flickr

72.

IMG_4379 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

73. I walked the stairs along the ramp to the top, it's quite high up there. 


IMG_4388 by Momo1435, on Flickr


74.

IMG_4395 by Momo1435, on Flickr

75.

IMG_4406 by Momo1435, on Flickr

76.

IMG_4454 by Momo1435, on Flickr

77.

IMG_4457 by Momo1435, on Flickr

78.

IMG_4648 by Momo1435, on Flickr

79.

IMG_4672 by Momo1435, on Flickr



80. Eventually I did go to the Olympic Stadium. 


IMG_4722 by Momo1435, on Flickr


81. It's a bit larger then the practice ramps. 


IMG_4732 by Momo1435, on Flickr


82. But with a view of the city.


IMG_4797 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow, that's really cool! Awesome update!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

A popular daytrip from Sapporo is the small historic port Town of Otaru.

I really didn't look into it before going there, so I didn't know what to expect. 

83. The station.


IMG_3126 by Momo1435, on Flickr


84. 1st impressions of the town, mmh, nothing specia;


IMG_3124 by Momo1435, on Flickr

85.

IMG_3122 by Momo1435, on Flickr


86.

IMG_2960 by Momo1435, on Flickr

87.

IMG_2963 by Momo1435, on Flickr


88. Closer to the port it becomes clear why it's touristic. 


IMG_2965 by Momo1435, on Flickr

89.

IMG_2966 by Momo1435, on Flickr

90.

IMG_3012 by Momo1435, on Flickr

91.

IMG_3016 by Momo1435, on Flickr

92.

IMG_3017 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

93. If one of the attractions is a clock that blows smoke you know it's, let's just say, I'll pass. 


IMG_3022 by Momo1435, on Flickr

94.

IMG_3027 by Momo1435, on Flickr

95. 

IMG_3028 by Momo1435, on Flickr

96.

IMG_3030 by Momo1435, on Flickr

97. 

IMG_3036 by Momo1435, on Flickr

98.

IMG_3045 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

99.

IMG_3054 by Momo1435, on Flickr

100.

IMG_3057 by Momo1435, on Flickr

101.

IMG_3058 by Momo1435, on Flickr

102.

IMG_3068 by Momo1435, on Flickr

103.

IMG_3073 by Momo1435, on Flickr

104.

IMG_3076 by Momo1435, on Flickr

105.

IMG_3084 by Momo1435, on Flickr

106.

IMG_3086 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

107. The original tracks of the first railway line on Hokkaido. 


IMG_3091 by Momo1435, on Flickr

108.

IMG_3092 by Momo1435, on Flickr

109.

IMG_3103 by Momo1435, on Flickr


110. Wall Street, named after the street in New York. With the trade going on many banks had buildings along this road, giving the street it's nickname. 


IMG_3098 by Momo1435, on Flickr

111.

IMG_3104 by Momo1435, on Flickr

112.

IMG_3108 by Momo1435, on Flickr

113.

IMG_3114 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------

